# Waterproof Casting



## owtiep (Jun 13, 2014)

Has anyone billed for the waterproof casting materials? We've just started offering this option and the materials are significantly more expensive than regular casting.  How would I code the specialty casting?  I haven't done orthopedic coding in a long time and could use some help.  Thanks a million!


----------



## dclark7 (Jun 16, 2014)

You're best bet is to contact the insurance companies and ask what they policies are.  I know years ago most insurance companies would not pay for waterproof cast materials because they felt it was not medically necessary, it was more for patient convenience.  

I still do surgical coding for ortho, but I don't work in an ortho office anymore so this could have changed.  But, it's still always best to get it directly from the insurance company with the date and the name of the person you got the info from (better yet try to get it in writing), that way if there are any problems down the road you can refer back to the insurance company's own policy.


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Jun 16, 2014)

owtiep said:


> Has anyone billed for the waterproof casting materials? We've just started offering this option and the materials are significantly more expensive than regular casting.  How would I code the specialty casting?  I haven't done orthopedic coding in a long time and could use some help.  Thanks a million!



We use " Q4050" with comment that it is gortex waterproof liner - we use this in addition to other materials....fiberglass....we usually have pt sign a waiver as the waterproof liner is usually not covered.


----------



## KMCFADYEN (Jun 17, 2014)

We do the same.  There are no payers we deal with that will reimburse for the Gortex liner.


----------



## monica03 (Jun 19, 2014)

KMCFADYEN said:


> We do the same.  There are no payers we deal with that will reimburse for the Gortex liner.



Us either.


----------



## abrodskycpc (Aug 7, 2014)

Same here



monica03 said:


> Us either.


----------



## KMCFADYEN (Aug 8, 2014)

We have patient/responsible party sign an ABN and prepay for the casting material.  One of our offices charges $50.00


----------

